# QUICK! is coconut milk supposed to be solid?



## shoes

title says it all... I THOUGHT I used coconut milk once before and it was liquid so this is throwing me off. It's not expired yet...


----------



## shoes

nevermind! It just needs a good stir..







:


----------



## shantimama

There is one brand sold here that always seems solid and very difficult to use. Another brand is usually better - I forget what it is called.

I always give each can a good shake and listen for the sloshing before I put it in my grocery cart


----------



## kittygrrl523

Thai Kitchen full fat is a nice brand. I usually dump it all into a tupperware type container and give it a thorough stirring upon opening...I mostly use it in smoothies anyways...although I made some yummy muffins with it the other day too.


----------



## mamadelbosque

Its usually seperated in my experience and so part if its super watery and part is uber solid. I've never ate it straight but it always melts back together for me when I cook with it


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

The solid part is more delicious!! I'll eat some with a spoon and feed some to ds before I stir it up. It is "coconut cream" good for use as a full fat addition to oatmeal or for making non-dairy ice cream. yum solidfied coconut milk!


----------



## Cherie2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
yum solidfied coconut milk!

yuummmm


----------

